# What would you do if the girl you loved announced...



## Alex_cs_gsp

"What would you do if the girl you loved announced that she would marry another man?"

    Помогите пожалуйста разобраться с временами. Я так понимаю тут будущее время, как в главном, так и придаточном предложении. Смущает, то, что глагол "loved" в прошлом времени. Если автор имеет в виду, что этот некто еще любит девушку, то, как мне кажется, можно отступить от правила согласования времен и употребить "love", т.к. это определительное предложение (The girl you love). По аналогии с "He told me about the book that you are reading".

Т.е. перевод "Что бы ты сделал, если девушка которую ты когда-то любил объявила бы, что она собирается выйти замуж за другого". + не хватает обстоятельства будущего времени для русского варианта (например, "через месяц").

Также, как я понимаю, возможен вариант "What would you do if the girl you love announced that she would marry another man?"

"Что бы ты сделал, если девушка которую ты любишь объявила бы, что она собирается выйти замуж за другого".

Прав ли я? Спасибо!


----------



## Orlin

Alex_cs_gsp said:


> "What would you do if the girl you loved announced that she would marry another man?"
> 
> Помогите пожалуйста разобраться с временами. Я так понимаю тут будущее время, как в главном, так и придаточном предложении. Смущает, то, что глагол "loved" в прошлом времени. Если автор имеет в виду, что этот некто еще любит девушку, то, как мне кажется, можно отступить от правила согласования времен и употребить "love", т.к. это определительное предложение (The girl you love). По аналогии с "He told me about the book that you are reading".
> 
> Т.е. перевод "Что бы ты сделал, если девушка, которую ты когда-то любил, объявила бы, что она собирается выйти замуж за другого". + не хватает обстоятельства будущего времени для русского варианта (например, "через месяц").
> 
> Также, как я понимаю, возможен вариант "What would you do if the girl you love announced that she would marry another man?"
> 
> "Что бы ты сделал, если девушка, которую ты любишь, объявила бы, что она собирается выйти замуж за другого".
> 
> Прав ли я? Спасибо!


Я думаю, что в нашем случае выбор времени в придаточном определительном предложении (love/loved) зависит *только от того, любит ли собеседник девушку сейчас или он ее уже не любит.*
Действительно в русском языке, в отличие от английского, в условных предложениях не обозначается выбором тех или иных форм глаголов, к какому моменту относится нереалистичное условие - к прошлому, настоящему или будущему, и только контекст показывает, что идет речь о нереализированной возможности в прошлом, или наоборот - условие может осуществиться в настоящем или будущем, но считаем, что э́то очень невероятно, так как противоречит фактам.


----------



## viesis

Все предложение построено в сослагательном наклонении, поэтому совершенно естественно, что употреблено "the girl you loved" в значении "девушка, которую ты любишь" (дословно "девушка, которую бы ты любил (вообще, а не в прошлом)". 
На мой взгляд настоящее время здесь было бы не к месту, оно разрушило бы единство времени, т.к. вся фраза построена в прошедшем, которым собственно и выражается сослагательное наклонение.


----------



## Alex_cs_gsp

viesis said:


> Все предложение построено в сослагательном наклонении, поэтому совершенно естественно, что употреблено "the girl you loved" в значении "девушка, которую ты любишь" (дословно "девушка, которую бы ты любил (вообще, а не в прошлом)".
> На мой взгляд настоящее время здесь было бы не к месту, оно разрушило бы единство времени, т.к. вся фраза построена в прошедшем, которым собственно и выражается сослагательное наклонение.



   В том то и дело. В английском, для обозначения сослагательного наклонения настоящего и будущего времени употребляется past subjunctive, но в данном случае имеется именно определительное предложение, т.к. если его упустить, то не понятно о какой девушке идет речь, а для таких случаев допустимо отклонение от правила согласования времен.

Похоже обстоятельства времени вносят немного ясности:

"What would you do if next sunday the girl you still love announced that she would marry another man in a few monthes?"

If it happend next sunday I would wish her to be happy with that one because I still love her.


   Еще один момент, а если допустить, что имеется в виду, что он эту девушку любит и сейчас, то как тогда сказать, что он ее любил?  Тогда, выходит, должно быть так:

What would you do if the girl you had loved announced that she would marry another man in a few monthes?" 

Но тогда напрашивается, до какого момента он ее любил. Ведь определение (you loved) не сослагательное, а реальное? Это отличается например от такого, где применяются правила согласования:

He said that he loved her - он сказал, что он любит её.
He said that he had loved her - он сказал, что он любил её.

Но "He said that he had loved the girl who we often *meet* at the park.

Все ли правильно, а то я запутался?


----------



## viesis

Давайте попробуем разобраться в ситуации, когда возможна та или иная фраза.

1. "What would you do if next sunday the girl you still love announced that she would marry another man in a few mothes?" Здесь Present Simple предполагает, что однозначно существует девушка, которую все еще любит некто, к которому обращается говорящий.

2. "What would you do if the girl you had loved announced that she would marry another man in a few monthes?" Здесь Past Perfect указывает, что некто любил девушку когда-то в прошлом.

3. "What would you do if the girl you loved announced that she would marry another man?" В этом случае мне представляется ситуация, когда говорящий выражается гипотетически. То есть речь идет не какой-то конкретной девушке, которую "некто" любит или любил. Может быть у этого "некто" вообще нет девушки. Предлагается представить, что у "некто" есть девушка "if you loved". Я воспринимаю это предложение целиком в Subjunctive, при этом применение Past Simple представляется обоснованным.


----------



## Alex_cs_gsp

viesis said:


> 3. "what would you do if the girl you loved announced that she would marry another man?" В этом случае мне представляется ситуация, когда говорящий выражается гипотетически. То есть речь идет не какой-то конкретной девушке, которую "некто" любит или любил. Может быть у этого "некто" вообще нет девушки. Предлагается представить, что у "некто" есть девушка "if you loved". Я воспринимаю это предложение целиком в subjunctive, при этом применение past simple представляется обоснованным.




Да, но тут все-равно определительное предложение, а нереальность ситуации и так вводится сослагательным наклонением основной и придаточной части? Тут нужно разобраться, иначе возникает путаница. Если я ее люблю - я сделаю одно, если нет - другое.


----------



## viesis

Alex_cs_gsp said:


> Да, но тут все-равно определительное предложение, а нереальность ситуации и так вводится сослагательным наклонением основной и придаточной части?


На мой взгляд нереальность ситуации здесь вводится во всех частях предложения: 1. would do, 2. loved, 3. would marry. Если в определительном предложении вместо Subjunctive использовать Present Simple, мы получим конкретизацию ("некто" любит конкретную девушку), которая, возможна, не нужна в данной ситуации. Вот как мне это представляется.


----------



## viesis

alex_cs_gsp said:


> Если я ее люблю - я сделаю одно, если нет - другое.


То есть Вы еще сомневаетесь любит или не любит? ИМХО, в данном предложении стоит вопрос не "любит"/"не любит" или "любил"/"не любил", а "любил бы". То есть "если бы была (сейчас) такая девушка, которую бы ты любил". Как-то так.


----------



## Alex_cs_gsp

viesis said:


> То есть Вы еще сомневаетесь любит или не любит? ИМХО, в данном предложении стоит вопрос не "любит"/"не любит" или "любил"/"не любил", а "любил бы". То есть "если бы была (сейчас) такая девушка, которую бы ты любил". Как-то так.



А не одно ли и то же:

"Что бы ты сделал, если девушка которую ты любишь, объявила бы, что она собирается выйти замуж за другого".

"Что бы ты сделал, если девушка которую ты любил бы, объявила бы, что она собирается выйти замуж за другого". 

Но 

"Что бы ты сделал, если девушка которую ты любил, объявила бы, что она собирается выйти замуж за другого".

имеет другой смысл. Мозги закипают.


----------



## viesis

alex_cs_gsp said:


> А не одно ли и то же:
> 
> "Что бы ты сделал, если девушка которую ты любишь, объявила бы, что она собирается выйти замуж за другого".
> 
> "Что бы ты сделал, если девушка которую ты любил бы, объявила бы, что она собирается выйти замуж за другого".


В английском не одно и тоже. В первом случае в придаточном определительном Вы утверждаете, что у меня есть девушка, которую я люблю. Во втором случае Вы предлагаете мне представить, что у меня есть девушка, которую я люблю. 
В русском языке "девушка, которую ты любил бы" звучит избыточно. У нас придаточное определительное "девушка, которую ты любишь" в окружении сослагательного наклонения носит сослагательную же окраску. Т.е. в русском языке фраза "Что бы ты сделал, если девушка которую ты любишь, объявила бы, что она собирается выйти замуж за другого" не вызовет когнитивного диссонанса у собеседника, у которого нет девушки (он просто представит, что она у него есть). В английском языке более развитая система времен, которая позволяет различать такие ситуации.

В общем, это мое вИдение. Полезно было бы услышать еще чье-то мнение.


----------



## Natalisha

viesis said:


> В английском языке более развитая система времен, которая позволяет различать такие ситуации.


Абсолютно верное утверждение.
В предложении "Дедушка, а когда ты был молодым, что бы ты сделал, если бы девушка, которую ты любил, объявила, что собирается выйти замуж за другого." будут совершенно другие формы глагола. В английском языке не пришлось бы даже уточнять "when you were young".



> В общем, это мое вИдение. Полезно было бы услышать еще чье-то мнение.


Я всегда советую с вопросами, касающимися английского языка, обращаться на English Only форум.


----------



## elemika

Абстрактно говоря, классический вопрос - 
что бы ты сделал, если бы _твоя любимая_ собралась замуж за другого.

Вопрос " что бы ты сделал, если бы _твоя бывшая любимая_ собралась замуж за другого" - как-то нелогичен: если уже разлюбил, какая разница....

Простите, если отвлекаю от грамматических упражнений


----------



## Alex_cs_gsp

elemika said:


> Вопрос " что бы ты сделал, если бы _твоя бывшая любимая_ собралась замуж за другого" - как-то нелогичен: если уже разлюбил, какая разница..



Вы видно не любите Санта-Барбару?


----------



## elemika

Alex_cs_gsp said:


> Вы видно не любите Санта-Барбару?


Да что ж это мы всё - любит, не любит...

Надеюсь, не затрону Ваших чувств, если скажу, что мы с Сантой-Барбарой  обходимся друг без друга. 

В духе Санта-Барбары вопрос мог бы звучать так: Что бы ты сделал, если бы твоя любимая, пускай и бывшая, собралась замуж за другого.


----------



## Alex_cs_gsp

viesis said:


> Т.е. в русском языке фраза "Что бы ты сделал, если девушка которую ты любишь, объявила бы, что она собирается выйти замуж за другого" не вызовет когнитивного диссонанса у собеседника, у которого нет девушки (он просто представит, что она у него есть). В английском языке более развитая система времен, которая позволяет различать такие ситуации.
> 
> В общем, это мое вИдение. Полезно было бы услышать еще чье-то мнение.



Похоже так оно и есть. Нужно быть аккуратнее с сослагательным наклонением, иначе то, что в русском сослагательное, в английском им может не оказаться, и в результате диссонанса может быть больно по физиономии. 

Мне просто интересно, если у того есть девушка, а ему говорят вопрос с "loved" он, что действительно о ней не подумает, а подумает о некой абстрактной девушке?


----------



## Natalisha

alex_cs_gsp said:


> Мне просто интересно, если у того есть девушка, а ему говорят вопрос с "loved" он, что действительно о ней не подумает, а подумает о некой абстрактной девушке?


Я не думаю, что сначала необходимо выяснить, есть ли девушка или нет, и только потом задавать вопрос. Вопрос ведь не о девушке. Какая разница, подумает он о той, которую любит, о той, которую он мог бы полюбить, или о той, с которой давно расстался, но испытал чувство любви?


----------



## viesis

Alex_cs_gsp said:


> Мне просто интересно, если у того есть девушка, а ему говорят вопрос с "loved" он, что действительно о ней не подумает, а подумает о некой абстрактной девушке?


Ха!  Если тому, у кого есть девушка, скажут "the girl you loved", он подумает "and I have the girl I love" и будет думать о своей конкретной девушке. Вопрос и правда не в том есть девушка или нет. Задающему вопрос это не важно. Поэтому он не заморачивается и ставит всё в Subjunctive. И вообще, я думаю, что использование Present Simple вместо Past Simple в данном случае на понимание не повлияет, а на состояние физиономии и подавно.  

Но, как верно было замечено, правду можно попытаться узнать непосредственно у носителей.


----------



## VelikiMag

I think you are unnecessarily complicating things and by doing it you are just confusing yourself. _Loved_ (in Past Tense) here means that the whole situation is hypothetical. And it also means that he loved the girl at the moment when she announced her wedding, if that was your question.

If you want to make it clear that he loved her in the past but not anymore when he heard the news, you simply put _once_:
What would you do if the girl you _once_ loved announced that she would marry another man?


----------



## yoysl

viesis said:


> Ха!  Если тому, у кого есть девушка, скажут "the girl you loved", он подумает "and I have the girl I love" и будет думать о своей конкретной девушке. Вопрос и правда не в том есть девушка или нет. Задающему вопрос это не важно. Поэтому он не заморачивается и ставит всё в Subjunctive. И вообще, я думаю, что использование Present Simple вместо Past Simple в данном случае на понимание не повлияет, а на состояние физиономии и подавно.
> 
> Но, как верно было замечено, правду можно попытаться узнать непосредственно у носителей.



Все верно. Семантическая разница между simple present и subjunctive в данных фразах в принципе существует (и Вы раньше хорошо ее объяснили), зато на мой взгляд она не выражалась бы многими носителями английского. Если simple present использовано и у слушающего на самом деле нет девушки, то он представляет себе, что она у него есть, точно так же, как если subjunctive использовано. Мне кажется, что simple present имеет более эмоциональное означение, чем subjunctive, когда ситуация же нереальная.


----------



## kofeka

Продолжая тему с придаточными, а вот в такой конструкции:
Что бы ты сделал _(после момента речи)_, если бы она сказала _(после момента речи)_, что она тебя полюбила бы _(после того, как она тебе это сказала бы)_, если бы ты был богаче _(то есть стал богаче, после того, как она тебе это возможно сказала бы в будущем)_?
Что бы ты сделал - главное.
Если бы она сказала - придаточное условия.
Она тебя полюбила бы - тоже придаточное, но относится к придаточному условия. То есть, придаточное придаточного условия. 
Если бы ты был богаче - ещё одно придаточное условия, относится к предыдущему придаточному. То есть, придаточное условия придаточного придаточного условия.

Вот в таких конструкциях, как вы выбираете грамматические времена? Я так понимаю, что в английском языке время придаточного выбирается относительно времени предложения от которого оно зависит, которое тоже может быть придаточным.

Итого:
What would you do if she said... - пока всё просто, как по учебнику.
... she said she would love you...  может означать: она сказала, что она тебя полюбит, а может означать: она сказала, что она тебя полюбила бы. Но тут ничего не поделаешь с английским.
...she would love you if you were richer - тоже как по учебнику.

Вопрос: возможна ли конструкция:
What would you have done if she had said she would have loved you if you have been richer?

Само по себе She would have loved you if you have been richer может означать: Она тебя полюбила бы_ (до момента речи)_, если бы ты был богаче _(до того момента, как она тебе это сказала, но ты был беднее)_. If she had said (past perfect) - если бы она такое сказала до момента, когда эта вся фраза вся целиком произносится. То есть, в действительности она этого не сказала. И автор хочет узнать предполагаемую реакцию на то, что могло бы быть если бы она такое сказала (но она такое не сказала). И тогда главное должно быть в future-in-the-past perfect. Верно?

И такой вариант:
What would you do if she said she would have loved you if you have been richer.

Чтобы бы ты сделал после момента речи, если бы она тебе сказала (но ещё не сказала, и автор предлагает пофантазировать), что она тебя полюбила бы (но она тебя не полюбила, то есть автор предполагает ситуацию в которой она скажет, что она тебя не любит, а могла бы полюбить, но этого не произошло), если бы ты был богаче (а ты был беднее в той предполагаемой в будущем ситуации).


----------



## morzh

А зачем столько сложностей с созданием гипотетической ситуации с помощью времен?

Скажите "What if a girl you love....". Неопределённый артикль автоматически придает ситуации теоретический характер.


----------



## Natalisha

Действительно, накрутили Вы, kofeka. Только не понятно, зачем.


kofeka said:


> Само по себе She would have loved you if you *have* been richer может означать: Она тебя полюбила бы_ (до момента речи)_, если бы ты был богаче _(до того момента, как она тебе это сказала, но ты был беднее)_.
> ...
> Верно?


Даже само по себе не верно.


----------



## Liddle

мне кажется это чисто грамматическая конструкция - 2 тип условного предложения
"Что бы ты сделал ,если бы девушка,которую ты любишь объявила....."
опять таки - согласование времен,так что все логично


----------



## viesis

kofeka said:


> what would you have done if she had said she would have loved you if you *had* been richer?


Ну Вы и накрутили.  Вообще, возможно все. Только ситуацию представить достаточно сложно.


----------



## viesis

yoysl said:


> Все верно. Семантическая разница между simple present и subjunctive в данных фразах в принципе существует (и Вы раньше хорошо ее объяснили), зато на мой взгляд она не выражалась бы многими носителями английского. Если simple present использовано и у слушающего на самом деле нет девушки, то он представляет себе, что она у него есть, точно так же, как если subjunctive использовано. Мне кажется, что simple present имеет более эмоциональное означение, чем subjunctive, когда ситуация же нереальная.


Мне тоже казалось, что можно использовать Present Simple и на понимание это не повлияет.


----------



## Alex_cs_gsp

kofeka, не думаю, что вы правы.

She says she will love you (she does it all the time).
Делаем бак
She said she would love you.
Теперь,
She says she would love you (she does it all the time).
Опять бак
She said she would have loved you. 

Хотя я не уверен, но думаю, что тут такая же  аналогия, как и здесь
He says that he was in Army (he repeats it sometime)
Делаем бак
He said that he had been in (to) Army. 



> What would you have done if she had said she would have loved you if you have been richer?



What would you have done yesterday if she had said the day before that she would have loved (as present two days ago) you if you were richer?



"if you have been richer" никак нельзя. Тут нужно "if you had been richer",  иначе не согласуется с "she would have loved".

Хотя постойте, тут можно were richer, так как придаточное согласуется со своим главным, 

What would you have done yesterday if she had said the day before that she would have loved you  (as the present two days ago) if you were richer (at the moment when she was saying this)?


----------



## yoysl

Alex_cs_gsp said:


> Хотя я не уверен, но думаю, что тут такая же  аналогия, как и здесь
> He says that he was in Army (he repeats it sometimes)
> Делаем бак
> He said that he had been in (to) Army. He said that he had been / was in the army.



"He says that he was in *the* army" может и означать, что он утверждает _или утвердил_, что он был когда-то в армии (т.е., возможно, что он это сказал только один раз), а говорящий сомневается в том, что это правда. Например, "He says he was in the army, but his arms are as skinny as toothpicks (так что это ясно он врет)".


----------



## Alex_cs_gsp

yoysl said:


> "He says that he was in *the* army" может и означать, что он утверждает _или утвердил_, что он был когда-то в армии (т.е., возможно, что он это сказал только один раз), а говорящий сомневается в том, что это правда. Например, "He says he was in the army, but his arms are as skinny as toothpicks (так что это ясно он врет)".



Я это и имел в виду.


----------



## Alex_cs_gsp

Liddle said:


> мне кажется это чисто грамматическая конструкция - 2 тип условного предложения
> "Что бы ты сделал ,если бы девушка,которую ты любишь объявила....."
> опять таки - согласование времен,так что все логично



Да не логично, по правилу согласования love вроде бы не нужно ставить в прошлое время, так как это определительное придаточное предложения.

He told me about the film which you are watching.
He asked me about the girl that you love.
He asked me what would I have done if the girl I love....


----------



## kofeka

> "if you have been richer" никак нельзя.


Да, я понял, спасибо.
А вот третий вариант, хотя бы чисто теоретически, возможен?


> what would you do if she said she would have loved you if you had been richer?


----------



## yoysl

kofeka said:


> Да, я понял, спасибо.
> А вот третий вариант, хотя бы чисто теоретически, возможен?
> 
> What would you do if she said she would have loved you if you had been richer?



Возможен. Вопрос тут о том, как Вы себя повели бы, если бы, разговаривая с Вами о прошлой безответной любви, она это сказала.


----------



## kofeka

yoysl said:


> Возможен. Вопрос тут о том, как Вы себя повели бы, если бы, разговаривая с Вами о прошлой безответной любви, она это сказала.


Спасибо. Я всего лишь теоретизирую, дабы разобраться во всём этом деле.


----------

